# NEW Tohatsu 30hp 4-stroke EFI tiller??



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Does Tohatsu 30hp 4-stroke EFI offer all in one tiller feature like 25/30 merc 4-stroke EFI?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Front mounted shift lever

http://www.tohatsu.com/outboards/30_4st.html


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Ahhhh....crap!

Oh well.....a new 30hp mercury 4-stroke EFI, 15" shaft, all in one tiller feature, electric start and power tilt and trim is my next plan.


Thanks tough.....just wanna to confirm.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

if memory serves me correct when i went looking for mine last year merc didnt offer a 30 hp in the short shaft tiller , the only 30 hp they had was a long shaft?? i might be wrong and its been a while since being on their site but there was something about it that kept me from going with the 30 as opposed to the 25


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> if memory serves me correct when i went looking for mine last year merc didnt offer a 30 hp in the short shaft tiller , the only 30 hp they had was a long shaft?? i might be wrong and its been a while since being on their site but there was something about it that kept me from going with the 30 as opposed to the 25


I emailed Mark from the mercury/mako dealer and they do have a 30hp mercury 4-stroke tiller shortshaft manual start but don't have what I want.

They are going to order a 30hp mercury 4-stroke EFI 15" shaft, tiller, electric and manual start, and power tilt and trim for me to look at and to confirm if this is what I want.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

whitesnooky,
With a LT why not go with a 20 inch shaft? Knowing you, you will be installing a Jack Plate and a LT is designed for a 20 inch shaft.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> whitesnooky,
> With a LT why not go with a 20 inch shaft? Knowing you, you will be installing a Jack Plate and a LT is designed for a 20 inch shaft.


Yes I know but I'm going to stick with 15" shaft on notched transom LT25 CustomDH with electric jackplate, 3 blade heavy cupped propeller and electric trimtabs. I'm just working on some ideas for awhile before I call Pugar to build me a boat someday. If everything works out smoothy.

I made the mistake with 20" shaft tiller yamaha 2-stroke on LT25 and hydraulic jackplate..because too high to reach and drive the tiller handle like a monkey bars handle on the motorcycle.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > whitesnooky,
> > With a LT why not go with a 20 inch shaft? Knowing you, you will be installing a Jack Plate and a LT is designed for a 20 inch shaft.
> 
> 
> ...


i tried the 20" shaft on the mudminnow.... didnt work to well, plowed the mud everywhere it went then chewed 2 blades off the prop when it found the oyster bars  :-[


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Last time I checked Merc did not sell a 15" shaft with power t&t, electric start. Only 20" 

Capt. Jan


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> I made the mistake with 20" shaft tiller yamaha 2-stroke on LT25 and hydraulic jackplate..because too high to reach and drive the tiller handle like a monkey bars handle on the motorcycle.


Good point



> i tried the 20" shaft on the mudminnow.... didnt work to well, plowed the mud everywhere it went then chewed 2 blades off the prop when it found the oyster bars  :-[


 What Height Transom? Did you have a Jack Plate?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Last time I checked Merc did not sell a 15" shaft with power t&t, electric start. Only 20"
> 
> 
> Capt. Jan


Mark emailed me and he got the order back because short shaft 25/30 merc doesn't include power tilt and trim so I'm pissed about it.

I'm going talk to Mercury dealer because Tohatsu dealer emailed me and he said they have a 30hp tohatsu 4-stroke EFI, T&T, 15" SHAFT, electric start and manual start, and tiller model for $4289.00.

So Tohatsu have power tilt and trim with 15" shaft and MERCURY doesn't offer it!!!! Why???? It's made the same motor!

I will talk to the Mercury marketing Sales manager tomorrow and see if they can do it.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I already tried.  Talked to Mercury direct. I talk to folks a little higher up the food chain... ;D They don't sell the 15" with PTT. I was trying to help someone get one and they are not available. I wish they were... :-[

If you don't mind voiding your warranty you can buy the 15" model with gas assist, then buy the PTT (same mounting bracket) and electric start afterwords. You will need to add a charging system, problem is you'll have to change the flywheel to add the Electric start. You can bypass the electric start but you will not be able to charge the battery.

Trust me if you want 30hp, 15" with PTT and electric start in the Merc/Hatsu platform you have to go with the Tohatsu. 

Been there done that... saved you the work to research... ;D You can thank me by buying me a cold one.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

yep thats what i thought cause i was looking for the same features as you and couldnt find it on a merc.. i paid just under $2700.00 for a 25 4 stroke with no tilt and no elec start , i should have gone with the tohatsu.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > I made the mistake with 20" shaft tiller yamaha 2-stroke on LT25 and hydraulic jackplate..because too high to reach and drive the tiller handle like a monkey bars handle on the motorcycle.
> 
> 
> Good point
> ...



i have a 15" transom, couldnt go with a jackplate due to restrictions created by the poling platform :'(


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > > I made the mistake with 20" shaft tiller yamaha 2-stroke on LT25 and hydraulic jackplate..because too high to reach and drive the tiller handle like a monkey bars handle on the motorcycle.
> >
> >
> > Good point
> ...


Exactly!....that's why I won't go for 20" shaft tillers for Gheenoe Lowtide 25 with poling platform.

The jackplate is very last thing I want to mess with.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Going to pick up a brand new 30hp tohatsu 15"shaft tiller with electric start and power tilt&trim in October at cookville, TN. my hard work on nights and weekends install ceramic title and wood floors finally paid off! Sweet......


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i am assuming your going to incorporate this trip with some other event? sounds like a long ride just for a motor that is unless your getting a substantial discount


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> i am assuming your going to incorporate this trip with some other event? sounds like a long ride just for a motor that is unless your getting a substantial discount


My parents have a place up in Blairsville, Ga where I can stay and flyfish in the creek for few days.


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

> Going to pick up a brand new 30hp tohatsu 15"shaft tiller with electric start and power tilt&trim in October at cookville, TN. my hard work on nights and weekends install ceramic title and wood floors finally paid off! Sweet....


Sounds like someone is headed to onlineoutboards.com center of operations...he is getting a good deal, but I thought they shipped free and no sales tax...might be some other reason for the trip though?

whitesnooky - let me know if you are up for some trophy brown trout fishing on the Caney Fork River...you will be too close to pass up a trip on the Caney if you are coming to Cookville! Me and my Riverhawk buddies will give you a guided tour...i need another Gheenoe in the pack to help balance things out anyway...even the TWRA drives Riverhawks on the Caney!

Be careful...once you come to such a beautiful part of Tennessee, you might not go back home 

Dave


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*gnuraider*
It looks like Online has a free shipping restriction on some of their 20HP and up motors (see below quote from their Site). 
"This engine requires setup by a qualified dealer. We will only ship to such a dealer. We ONLY offer free shipping to such a dealer".


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

The reason why they don't shipping 25hp or more motors is because insurance and shipping restrictions.

On 25hp tillers or up has to be picked up at their shop in cookville, TN.

On remote 25hp or up has to be install on the boat in their shop.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > Going to pick up a brand new 30hp tohatsu 15"shaft tiller with electric start and power tilt&trim in October at cookville, TN. my hard work on nights and weekends install ceramic title and wood floors finally paid off! Sweet....
> 
> 
> Sounds like someone is headed to onlineoutboards.com center of operations...he is getting a good deal, but I thought they shipped free and no sales tax...might be some other reason for the trip though?
> ...


That's sounds like fun! I will hit u up when I'm heading up that way!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Now the question is...what boat is it going on :?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Now the question is...what boat is it going on :?


I have 4 boats in my mind so I don't know yet.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> > Now the question is...what boat is it going on  :?
> 
> 
> I have 4 boats in my mind so I don't know yet.


Just saw that and responded to your post.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

There is a Tohatsu dealer in Tampa. The sales tax in Tennessee is 10% vs 7% (I think) in Tampa.

http://www.internetoutboards.com/contact.asp

I have bought parts from them many times. There are also many dealers throughout the state if you need shipped and installed for remote control.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

No sales Tax if it is Going out of State


----------



## tacobreath (Mar 20, 2009)

Is the price on the website the actual price or do you have to call (or know somebody LOL) to get a better price? After looking at the prices on a Tohatsu 4-stroke the Yamaha 25 starts to look pretty good for a grand less and about 70 pounds lighter?
Feel free to PM any sensitive replies


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i too am considering a 30 hp tohatsu 4 stroke w/trim and elec. start, tiller short shaft of course, maybe we can get murphy in on the deal that way we can go for a group buy


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> i too am considering a 30 hp tohatsu 4 stroke w/trim and elec. start, tiller short shaft of course, maybe we can get murphy in on the deal that way we can go for a  group buy


I'm game ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Group buy? How many are serious about this?


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Group buy? How many are serious about this?


I am. I have a set amount I can spend, though. So T-N-T and electric start aren't options for me. If the group buy would end up putting a new motor in my price range, I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm leaving tmr to pick up a 25hp hatsu t&t tiller elec 15" shaft. Not going to get a 30 because CG plate (max 25).   .....can't wait


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

whitesnooky...you still headed up to Online Outboards or did you find something somewhere else?

Let me know...
Dave


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> whitesnooky...you still headed up to Online Outboards or did you find something somewhere else?
> 
> Let me know...
> Dave


Hey Dave,

I have decided to have them shipped to marina so I can pick it up either tmr or thursday.

But....I still want to hit u up for the Tennessee river trip when I head up that way.


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

just let me know whenever you head out this way...that goes for any forum members. I only really have one secret spot I can take you too, but lots of beautiful water around here...

Dave


----------

